# Rockman's Report / Mille Lacs Lake Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics

Well the weekend was very hot and very busy. The walleye bite is still in full swing. Surface temps are in the lower to mid 70s Rocks and gravel humps are holding some nice big perch along with the walleyes. The spinner bite is still good also. There are a lot of fish in the slot this season. The 2003-year class seems to be very prevalent and very healthy. Morning and evening is the best time to be on the water. During the day lately it has been to dam hot. Stay inside next to the air conditioning. Leeches are out fishing crawlers as of now, but that could change with the may fly hatch just start to pop. If you are looking for eaters, fish the rocks with the bobbers. If you are looking for bigger fish over 20 inches; fish the gravel bars and mud flats with lindy rigs or spinners. The Hunters tourney was this weekend. We finished 5th overall out of 70 boats. We were 17th on day one, but with that is the kind of weight you are still in the game. It feels so good to still be in the game after day one. 1st days weight was 11. 84 weighing six fish. Second day weight was 13,18 for total weight of 25.02. The bite was very good in the morning but we just could not catch any fish in the slot. They were either to big or to small. Then at about 10:30 the slot fish moved in and the race for first place was on. I laid into a fish at 2:30 PM on the second day that we thought would win it for us, but she was only 27 3/4 inches and very chunky. She was at least 9 lbs. We had our 7 fish at that time too. It would have been so sweet. Oh well, just not meant to be. It was a lot of fun saying those 3 wonderful words for 2 days, My Bobbers Down. Winning weight was 31 lbs. We caught over 60 fish for the 2 days and cashed a check for $937.50 apiece weighing just 13 fish. Some of them were 15 to 17 inches. Some of them were 18 to 19 1/2 inches. Not as many 19 1/2 inch fish this tourney compared to the last one. The weather on Friday was hot and windy. Winds were 15 to 30 mph out of the northeast. That made for an up and down kind of day, all day. Saturday was a lot better with winds 5 to 10 out of the east but still very hot. Let's just hope and pray that the storms and the rain stop some time soon, as I am sure a lot of you can attest to. Water, water every where. Hope to see you this weekend for the 4th of July weekend.
Be safe

We will see you

When we see you

Rockman


----------

